# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Crazy Machines Elements (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG) (multih)

## elcamaleon

The craziest chain reactions that are waiting to invent. Experience a new chapter of the Crazy Machines series, winner of numerous international awards.








Platform: PC
EXE
224 MB
Medicine (not required)
LanguagesИ: English, French, German, Italian, Spanish
Genre: Action, Casual
Developer: Fakt Software
Publisher: Viva Media
Release Date: February 14, 2012










OS: Windows 7 / Vista / XP
Processor: 2.8 GHz or faster
Memory: 1 GB RAM
Hard Drive: 500 MB hard disc space
Graphics Card: 256 MB with Shader Model 3
Sound Card: DirectX 9 compatible sound card



















*DOWNLOADS

INTERCHANGABLES LINKS*









```
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5m5mgam17047/n/CrazMachElemJ_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/274wtjx9scg5/n/CrazMachElemJ_part2_rar

http://letitbit.net/download/26705.2e35ae0e8a3d80e594409693c6c9/CrazMachElemJ.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/87389.86a694b270bb8a017e2fe34833a0/CrazMachElemJ.part1.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/6835799/CrazMachElemJ.part2.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/6835678/CrazMachElemJ.part1.rar.html

http://turbo.to/gjw9oabwr9xs/CrazMachElemJ.part2.rar.html
http://turbo.to/ndpiuk26ar26/CrazMachElemJ.part1.rar.html

http://freakshare.com/files/hfsw09zz/CrazMachElemJ.part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/6jwnulf8/CrazMachElemJ.part1.rar.html
```

----------

